# Marshall 1965 cabs



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

anyone have either of these (the A or B - slant or straight)...just curious...one has come up for sale, i'm in the market for a cab...i had been looking for a nice 2x12...

i play hard rock/alternative music...are these cabs up to that? i've read all five reviews on harmony central...and hopefully now looking for anyone here that has used them to review them...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> anyone have either of these (the A or B - slant or straight)...just curious...one has come up for sale, i'm in the market for a cab...i had been looking for a nice 2x12...
> 
> i play hard rock/alternative music...are these cabs up to that? i've read all five reviews on harmony central...and hopefully now looking for anyone here that has used them to review them...


My friend, or second player, use to own one, and he end-up changing quickly for the 4x12, personnaly i tought it was ok for his clean tone, but once we went OD...the 4x12 totaly blew it up the water basicaly. In the end, it was'nt a bad cab, just could'nt hold up to it's big brother the 4x12. 

THey are not that smaller then a 4x12 by the way..so not sure if they can replace a 2x12!....they are usually on the cheap side.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Silver Jubilee model 2556A 2 x 12 slant cabinet loaded with English V-30's. Dimentions are 24 x 24 x 12. I'm not sure if it's the same cabinet in a diffrent colour tolex, but I love the compact size and reduced weight. It's exactly the sound I'm looking for. But That's Just Me. You have nothing to loose by trying it out. J.M.H.O.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

does anyone know if the cab would do some down-tuned music...like open G, open G with a dropped C (C-G-D-G-B-d)...just wondering if it would fart out, or, if it would like it...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

urko99 said:


> I have a Silver Jubilee model 2556A 2 x 12 slant cabinet loaded with English V-30's. Dimentions are 24 x 24 x 12. I'm not sure if it's the same cabinet in a diffrent colour tolex, but I love the compact size and reduced weight. It's exactly the sound I'm looking for. But That's Just Me. You have nothing to loose by trying it out. J.M.H.O.


and from what i've read...the 1965 cabs are the same dimensions


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> and from what i've read...the 1965 cabs are the same dimensions


they are...ukp99 has it confused with the 2x12 slanted they had a while back. the 1965 is acutaly a TAD smaller then the 4x12 if i recall, but would'nt bet my eye just yet.LOL


----------

